# Houston We Have a Problem (new vintage)



## jeff wilson

Which one do I wear 
New vintage Rotary Aquadive arrived to day and it is just as good as the Orange one I am amazed see what you think the condition is fantastic


----------



## mellonb1

Very cool pieces. The AD on the left is spectacular. Looks absolutely brand new. I've never seen this one before. Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## ceebee

Very colorful !!! Really like the left one. Great watches for the summer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeff wilson

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## arutlosjr11

I see no problems with those two!!! Enjoy them. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Spring-Diver

You're killing me Jeff :-d.....another minty Aquadive :-!
Man they look awesome!!!!!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Easily one of the coolest watches I've ever seen. EVER!!! WOW!!!!

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## aurora

Both of them are stunning pieces. Hard to decide which one to wear. Two watches, two wrists... hmmm...... ;-)


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Jeff, are the pics untouched/unedited? That orange and blue version looks _too good_, as in something doesn't seem right. I've never seen one look that perfect, and I've seen some museum quality specimens. For a watch that is 30+ years old, it should have some patina on the lume on the dial and hands, similar to the all orange model next to it. It looks like it sat in a drawer or vault for 30+ years unseen and untouched by the sun and human hands. Even the case, bezel, and crystal looks untouched. That's all good if its legit. As far as I know, nobody has tried to make a counterfeit of any part of this watch. If its legit, its the probably the best example (of an already extremely rare watch) out there. What is the story on that one?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Both are great watches, however, when I looked at the pic I was immediately drawn to the blue and red bezel Aquadive.


----------



## jeff wilson

Hi all the photos are untouched I took them with my IPhone 4 the Orange watch was Jon Walls's and if you Google Rotary Aquadive Lots of photos come up of the watch and it looks the same all the time, the blue and orange watch is as new I got it off eBay it was in Austria Item number 110897253581 and the photos are the same on the listing have a look.
If you translate the text about the watch it says it was from a collection and spent years in a safe just to let you know I would never sell this watch for what I stole it for on eBay, just one more thing the original strap has very little wear I do believe the watch is all original, one thing I did spot Depth is spelt wrong on the orange one it the spelt like this Depht but on the blue and orange one it is spelt correctly but I have seen this before 
Jeff


----------



## sierra 18

The Rotary Electric on the left in the above shot. Blue and orange are great colors for a big honkin' dive watch. Outstanding pieces, so 70's I can see the bell bottoms and smell the Penhaligon's cologne as James Bond straps on the orange one on the right to do a night dive and check the hull of the evil Emil Largo's boat the Disco Volante.........Super cool pair of dive watches....not some color-less discs of blandness.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Outstanding catch! Since it came out of Austria that sounds good. You can definitely tell it sat in a vault for quite a long time. Its an exquisite specimen, and the fact you stole it is even better. I'd seen the orange one before and am aware of Jon's site. I've owned a few of these over the years. Definitely hold on to that. I've seen a bunch of these over the years, and have quite a few friends that have owned them, and have NEVER seen one that good.



jeff wilson said:


> Hi all the photos are untouched I took them with my IPhone 4 the Orange watch was Jon Walls's and if you Google Rotary Aquadive Lots of photos come up of the watch and it looks the same all the time, the blue and orange watch is as new I got it off eBay it was in Austria Item number 110897253581 and the photos are the same on the listing have a look.
> 
> If you translate the text about the watch it says it was from a collection and spent years in a safe just to let you know I would never sell this watch for what I stole it for on eBay, just one more thing the original strap has very little wear I do believe the watch is all original, one thing I did spot Depth is spelt wrong on the orange one it the spelt like this Depht but on the blue and orange one it is spelt correctly but I have seen this before
> Jeff


----------



## JonasForsberg

jeff wilson said:


> Hi all the photos are untouched I took them with my IPhone 4 the Orange watch was Jon Walls's and if you Google Rotary Aquadive Lots of photos come up of the watch and it looks the same all the time, the blue and orange watch is as new I got it off eBay it was in Austria Item number 110897253581 and the photos are the same on the listing have a look.
> If you translate the text about the watch it says it was from a collection and spent years in a safe just to let you know I would never sell this watch for what I stole it for on eBay, just one more thing the original strap has very little wear I do believe the watch is all original, one thing I did spot Depth is spelt wrong on the orange one it the spelt like this Depht but on the blue and orange one it is spelt correctly but I have seen this before
> Jeff


Congratulations Jeff!!!! I did bid on this one too, but.....
I my eyes this is an 100 % authentic mint Rotary. I think you got all the colours now. It seems that Rotary never did any black/white aquadive.... or did they? If they did... Jeff will be laying awake every night until he finds it. Just becourse you snatch the watch on ebay in front of my eyes - I think I can recall seeing an black/white aquadive priced at usd 50 on www.watch....

Wear it well Jeff!!!!


----------



## jeff wilson

JonasForsberg said:


> Congratulations Jeff!!!! I did bid on this one too, but.....
> I my eyes this is an 100 % authentic mint Rotary. I think you got all the colours now. It seems that Rotary never did any black/white aquadive.... or did they? If they did... Jeff will be laying awake every night until he finds it. Just becourse you snatch the watch on ebay in front of my eyes - I think I can recall seeing an black/white aquadive priced at usd 50 on www.watch....
> 
> Wear it well Jeff!!!!


Thanks the watch is better in the flesh , I only found it on eBay with two days to go but I was having it no one was going to out bid me on this one , I to would like to know if they did more colours I did see a blue one with a full orange bezel once but do not know if it was like that form new.
I do think the Rotary Aquadive has a better Dial than the standard Aquadive but thats just me, when I got the orange one off JonW it was the only full orange Rotary Aquadive he had seen and I still have not seen any more just the standard orange Aquadives let's keep looking


----------



## JonasForsberg

jeff wilson said:


> Thanks the watch is better in the flesh , I only found it on eBay with two days to go but I was having it no one was going to out bid me on this one , I to would like to know if they did more colours I did see a blue one with a full orange bezel once but do not know if it was like that form new.
> I do think the Rotary Aquadive has a better Dial than the standard Aquadive but thats just me, when I got the orange one off JonW it was the only full orange Rotary Aquadive he had seen and I still have not seen any more just the standard orange Aquadives let's keep looking


Ohhhh, to good then I didn´t go higher on my highest bid. The blue with full orange... is posted by me on this forum. It has got short minutes/hour hands -rather nice...but yours are better -way better. If there is an watch with blue dial and totaly orange bezel... there is a chance there is one with the opposite colour (orange dial with blue bezel).. but who knows. However, the bezel is slightly different, so that watch maby is from another model/year.... and therefor it is a great chance (or for you... risk) that this watch come in orange dial with blue bezel). But this far - no black/white... but why shouldn´t Rotary produce one when Aquadive did???

For the "real/US" Aquadive (not Rotary), I´ve got a picture showing a watch with black/blue dial with wHITE bezel... but without the green in the bezel that is shown in "history" at aquadive.com. The watch was sold on coolvintagewatches ... so as far as i can see there were A LOT of combinations to choose between (the H2O KALMAR of the 70´s maby, ha, ha, ha). I also got a picture of the "real/US" Aquadive (not Rotary) that is produced with a blue second hand and black depth hand as well.... Another mod 50 from 1974 "batch" with 1972 "batch" bezel....We´ve got a lot of research/buying to do!

I´m glad that you got the watch... so I could see it again! IF you ever see a US Aquadive with the 1973/Scot Carpenter dial on it... DON´T you DARE bid on it... ha, ha, ha


----------



## jeff wilson

JonasForsberg said:


> Ohhhh, to good then I didn´t go higher on my highest bid. The blue with full orange... is posted by me on this forum. It has got short minutes/hour hands -rather nice...but yours are better -way better. If there is an watch with blue dial and totaly orange bezel... there is a chance there is one with the opposite colour (orange dial with blue bezel).. but who knows. However, the bezel is slightly different, so that watch maby is from another model/year.... and therefor it is a great chance (or for you... risk) that this watch come in orange dial with blue bezel). But this far - no black/white... but why shouldn´t Rotary produce one when Aquadive did???
> 
> For the "real/US" Aquadive (not Rotary), I´ve got a picture showing a watch with black/blue dial with wHITE bezel... but without the green in the bezel that is shown in "history" at aquadive.com. The watch was sold on coolvintagewatches ... so as far as i can see there were A LOT of combinations to choose between (the H2O KALMAR of the 70´s maby, ha, ha, ha). I also got a picture of the "real/US" Aquadive (not Rotary) that is produced with a blue second hand and black depth hand as well.... Another mod 50 from 1974 "batch" with 1972 "batch" bezel....We´ve got a lot of research/buying to do!
> 
> I´m glad that you got the watch... so I could see it again! IF you ever see a US Aquadive with the 1973/Scot Carpenter dial on it... DON´T you DARE bid on it... ha, ha, ha


I have just had a look at the Scot Carpenter Dialed Aquadive I like it if one comes on eBay I can see a bidding war starting 
LOL, you have some great photos thanks for posting them.
I have a blue Aquadive as well it is the one that got restored on the Deskdivers site by Andy (Foz) this is the link 
DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration
and here are some photos


----------



## JonasForsberg

jeff wilson said:


> I have just had a look at the Scot Carpenter Dialed Aquadive I like it if one comes on eBay I can see a bidding war starting
> LOL, you have some great photos thanks for posting them.
> I have a blue Aquadive as well it is the one that got restored on the Deskdivers site by Andy (Foz) this is the link
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration
> and here are some photos
> 
> Awesome reading that site! Oooh so that was your old watch?
> Then you should know, wheather the second hand originally was white OR black (as in the picture AFTER the restoration) on the BLUE Aquadive?!???!???
> If it was black before the restoration, Aquadive had THREE different colours of second hands to choose between (white, blue and black) among the three different colourcombination (blue, black/white, orange) of watches.
> Do you remember if it was black or did Andy painted the white one black???


----------



## jeff wilson

The second hand was black when I got the watch, the only hand that got painted was the depth hand


----------



## JonasForsberg

jeff wilson said:


> The second hand was black when I got the watch, the only hand that got painted was the depth hand


Thanx Jeff!
By the way... Where on earth do you find your watches? The factory basement or at the end of the conveyor belt?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Thanks for posting all of these amazing AD's. I'm not very familiar with vintage AD's but that is obviously something I shall have to rectify.

A dumb question though, is it just me or do the OP's Rotary's have the Indianapolis Motor Speedway logo, or some variation there of, on the dial? It's seems unlikely but I can't tell...

RS


----------



## jeff wilson

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Thanks for posting all of these amazing AD's. I'm not very familiar with vintage AD's but that is obviously something I shall have to rectify.
> 
> A dumb question though, is it just me or do the OP's Rotary's have the Indianapolis Motor Speedway logo, or some variation there of, on the dial? It's seems unlikely but I can't tell...
> 
> RS
> 
> View attachment 757082


You are right it is just about the same as the Indianapolis Motor Speedway logo LOL


----------

